# Over the top VS Through the fork



## Henrygamer

Which do you prefer and why. What are the advantages and disadvantages of each.

As always,
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Charles

I like small slingshots. Through The Fork (TTF) does not work so well with narrow fork separation, as the bands tend to foul the shot. So I usually use Over The Top (OTT). TTF has the advantage that it is much quieter because there is less of a tendency of the bands to hit the forks; and also for that reason, many feel that TTF adds to band life, as the bands do not get so abused at each shot. Just different strokes for different folks.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak

I'm with charles... I shoot smaller slingshots so that means I can't shoot through the forks.


----------



## ralle1

I am startet over the top and now
i shooting throg i get handslap thats
why i switch


----------



## Charles

ralle1 said:


> I am startet over the top and now
> i shooting throg i get handslap thats
> why i switch


Certainly OTT is much more prone to hand slap; the bands tend to recoil in an arc, down toward the hand holding the frame. TTF is much less prone to hand slap because the bands are more likely to recoil straight back. Excellent point.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace

Im pretty much a TTF kind of guy, have shot and made forks as small as a Milbro TTF, its a learning curve but do-able...why do I shoot that way??? probably cause that's how I grew up shooting.


----------



## fatboy

I prefer OTT with flat bands but I just ordered 10 meters of 1745 and 10 meters of 1842 to try some variations. We have to mix it up so we do not become complacent or narrow minded.


----------



## cheese

ttf!


----------



## Hoosier

I use small slingshots because I have small hands, And I shoot through the fork with good results.


----------



## newconvert

Charles said:


> I am startet over the top and now
> i shooting throg i get handslap thats
> why i switch


Certainly OTT is much more prone to hand slap; the bands tend to recoil in an arc, down toward the hand holding the frame. TTF is much less prone to hand slap because the bands are more likely to recoil straight back. Excellent point.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]

yup i am shy of OTT for what charles said, i broke all the nails on my left hand 1 afternoon and red welts on my fingers


----------



## cheese

newconvert said:


> I am startet over the top and now
> i shooting throg i get handslap thats
> why i switch


Certainly OTT is much more prone to hand slap; the bands tend to recoil in an arc, down toward the hand holding the frame. TTF is much less prone to hand slap because the bands are more likely to recoil straight back. Excellent point.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]

yup i am shy of OTT for what charles said, i broke all the nails on my left hand 1 afternoon and red welts on my fingers
[/quote]
oww.


----------



## treefork

Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???


----------



## cheese

treefork said:


> Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???


im not sure, but which ever one people have had some painful experiences.


----------



## filipino_saltik

I shoot ttf coz i find acuracy and consistency dis way ther is a constant placement of the band good for aimers 
but it is me we all defer im some ways


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


> Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???


Generally "through the fork" is any setup where the ammo goes through the forks. Bands routed around the outside, around the inside or even coming straight back send the ammo through the forks.


----------



## Charles

M_J said:


> Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???


Generally "through the fork" is any setup where the ammo goes through the forks. Bands routed around the outside, around the inside or even coming straight back send the ammo through the forks.
[/quote]

Nope ... check the glossary. Through The Forks refers to the path of the bands at draw, as very clearly described by Flatband.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/

Used in the way you suggest, the phrase tells you nothing about the slingshot. For example, a person who shoots flip style never propels ammo through the forks. If the phrase refered to the path of the ammo, then "outside the forks" would have little or no meaning. Used in the way detailed in the glossary, the phrase tells you something objective about the construction of the slingshot.

The phrases "outside the forks", "over the top", and "through the forks" refer to the orientation of the bands at draw. As has been pointed out before, if we all try to use vocabulary in the same way, it will greatly facilitate communication, especially for newcommers.









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter

Charles said:


> Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???


Generally "through the fork" is any setup where the ammo goes through the forks. Bands routed around the outside, around the inside or even coming straight back send the ammo through the forks.
[/quote]

Nope ... check the glossary. Through The Forks refers to the path of the bands at draw, as very clearly described by Flatband.

http://slingshotforu...sary-and-slang/

Used in the way you suggest, the phrase tells you nothing about the slingshot. For example, a person who shoots flip style never propels ammo through the forks. If the phrase refered to the path of the ammo, then "outside the forks" would have little or no meaning. Used in the way detailed in the glossary, the phrase tells you something objective about the construction of the slingshot.

The phrases "outside the forks", "over the top", and "through the forks" refer to the orientation of the bands at draw. As has been pointed out before, if we all try to use vocabulary in the same way, it will greatly facilitate communication, especially for newcommers.









Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

I am with M_J on this one. When someone ask me how I shoot My reply is TTF. They may ask "why?" and I say because I hate hand slap I am a big sissy. And I feel for me a better way to shoot. Then they may ask "how do you atach your bands?" In my way of thinking two different subjects.


----------



## M.J

Thanks Roger, I stand by my definition.


----------



## cheese

Charles said:


> Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???


Generally "through the fork" is any setup where the ammo goes through the forks. Bands routed around the outside, around the inside or even coming straight back send the ammo through the forks.
[/quote]

Nope ... check the glossary. Through The Forks refers to the path of the bands at draw, as very clearly described by Flatband.

http://slingshotforu...sary-and-slang/

Used in the way you suggest, the phrase tells you nothing about the slingshot. For example, a person who shoots flip style never propels ammo through the forks. If the phrase refered to the path of the ammo, then "outside the forks" would have little or no meaning. Used in the way detailed in the glossary, the phrase tells you something objective about the construction of the slingshot.

The phrases "outside the forks", "over the top", and "through the forks" refer to the orientation of the bands at draw. As has been pointed out before, if we all try to use vocabulary in the same way, it will greatly facilitate communication, especially for newcommers.









Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
i agree


----------



## DaveSteve

How about the 'chinese' setup. I'm talking about looped tubes.

It seems to be something in between. I haven't shot such a setup yet.

How does it compare to 'pure' OTT or 'pure' TTF?


----------



## newconvert

DaveSteve said:


> How about the 'chinese' setup. I'm talking about looped tubes.
> 
> It seems to be something in between. I haven't shot such a setup yet.
> 
> How does it compare to 'pure' OTT or 'pure' TTF?


they are no different, they may look different, but because of the orientation of the tubes they will still travel OTT because of the flip.


----------



## MAV

I personally am more accurate ott. Just my aim style I guess.


----------



## faca

TTF for me to avoid hand slaps


----------



## M.J

newconvert said:


> How about the 'chinese' setup. I'm talking about looped tubes.
> 
> It seems to be something in between. I haven't shot such a setup yet.
> 
> How does it compare to 'pure' OTT or 'pure' TTF?


they are no different, they may look different, but because of the orientation of the tubes they will still travel OTT because of the flip.
[/quote]Traditional Chinese looped tube shooters (as well as my beloved SPS) are, to me, closer to TTF.
I know all ammo travels over the top but this is just semantics. In terms of aiming and lack of handslap a slingshot with Dankung-style forward facing holes is more like a TTF flatband shooter than it is like an OTT one.


----------



## Sean

I'm having really good experiences banding most of my slingshots the way Rufus did. I was out with this one today, it is quite
narrow between the pipes and shoots, TTF.


----------



## DaveSteve

Thanks guys for your input. I appreciate.


----------



## DaveSteve

Hoosier said:


> I use small slingshots because I have small hands, And I shoot through the fork with good results.


What would be the minimum fork gap to shoot TTF?
How do band compare to tubes with TTF?


----------



## DaveSteve

I just want to add that I tried it with a 1 5/8" gap and my pouch keeps hitting the fork and some shots are erratic.
I'm trying to make another sling shotable with TTF but apperently it will get too big.


----------



## Hoosier

_M y board cut slingshots for the most part are 3" across the top of the fork and and 1 and 3/4 " throat and 2 and 1/4 finger gri p and I shoot pea gravel and 1/4" steel bearings and Lead sinkers and bb,s _


----------



## Hoosier

Ps Also have natural forks that are 4" across the top with 2 and 1/2" throat and shoot 3/8" steel and rocks and marbels.


----------



## DaveSteve

Hoosier said:


> _M y board cut slingshots for the most part are 3" across the top of the fork and and 1 and 3/4 " throat and 2 and 1/4 finger gri p and I shoot pea gravel and 1/4" steel bearings and Lead sinkers and bb,s _


Thanks for you reply.
Do you have a picture?
How do you attach the bands?
Do you think 3/4" ammo is too big to this setup?


----------



## wombat

Wingshooter said:


> Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???


Generally "through the fork" is any setup where the ammo goes through the forks. Bands routed around the outside, around the inside or even coming straight back send the ammo through the forks.
[/quote]

Nope ... check the glossary. Through The Forks refers to the path of the bands at draw, as very clearly described by Flatband.

http://slingshotforu...sary-and-slang/

Used in the way you suggest, the phrase tells you nothing about the slingshot. For example, a person who shoots flip style never propels ammo through the forks. If the phrase refered to the path of the ammo, then "outside the forks" would have little or no meaning. Used in the way detailed in the glossary, the phrase tells you something objective about the construction of the slingshot.

The phrases "outside the forks", "over the top", and "through the forks" refer to the orientation of the bands at draw. As has been pointed out before, if we all try to use vocabulary in the same way, it will greatly facilitate communication, especially for newcommers.









Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

I am with M_J on this one. When someone ask me how I shoot My reply is TTF. They may ask "why?" and I say because I hate hand slap I am a big sissy. And I feel for me a better way to shoot. Then they may ask "how do you atach your bands?" In my way of thinking two different subjects.
[/quote]

I missed this post, but better late than never. the question was..."how do you shoot?" and NOT "how do you attach your bands?". so yeah I agree, either you shoot through the forks or over the top. only two ways to go, but with many different attachment methods!!


----------



## Lee Silva

Charles said:


> 'M_J' said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'treefork' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???
> 
> 
> 
> Generally "through the fork" is any setup where the ammo goes through the forks. Bands routed around the outside, around the inside or even coming straight back send the ammo through the forks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope ... check the glossary. Through The Forks refers to the path of the bands at draw, as very clearly described by Flatband.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/
> 
> Used in the way you suggest, the phrase tells you nothing about the slingshot. For example, a person who shoots flip style never propels ammo through the forks. If the phrase refered to the path of the ammo, then "outside the forks" would have little or no meaning. Used in the way detailed in the glossary, the phrase tells you something objective about the construction of the slingshot.
> 
> The phrases "outside the forks", "over the top", and "through the forks" refer to the orientation of the bands at draw. As has been pointed out before, if we all try to use vocabulary in the same way, it will greatly facilitate communication, especially for newcommers.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

How does one access the glossary before seeing this link? Is there a link on the the main page? Probably be a real good place for it.... Rather important, this.... I have looked for a glossary several times when I first came around, and imagine i'm not alone. Woulda been good to know that Master Bob's last name was actually not his name but rather the Italian word for slingshot!!! Hahahaha Sorry Bob!! "Mr. Slingshot" this, Master "Slingshot" that........ I feel like a bit of a Dodo! Hahaha


----------



## wombat

Lee Silva said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'M_J' said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'treefork' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we refering ot TTF or outside the forks? Im confused???
> 
> 
> 
> Generally "through the fork" is any setup where the ammo goes through the forks. Bands routed around the outside, around the inside or even coming straight back send the ammo through the forks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope ... check the glossary. Through The Forks refers to the path of the bands at draw, as very clearly described by Flatband.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/
> 
> Used in the way you suggest, the phrase tells you nothing about the slingshot. For example, a person who shoots flip style never propels ammo through the forks. If the phrase refered to the path of the ammo, then "outside the forks" would have little or no meaning. Used in the way detailed in the glossary, the phrase tells you something objective about the construction of the slingshot.
> 
> The phrases "outside the forks", "over the top", and "through the forks" refer to the orientation of the bands at draw. As has been pointed out before, if we all try to use vocabulary in the same way, it will greatly facilitate communication, especially for newcommers.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one access the glossary before seeing this link? Is there a link on the the main page? Probably be a real good place for it.... Rather important, this.... I have looked for a glossary several times when I first came around, and imagine i'm not alone. Woulda been good to know that Master Bob's last name was actually not his name but rather the Italian word for slingshot!!! Hahahaha Sorry Bob!! "Mr. Slingshot" this, Master "Slingshot" that........ I feel like a bit of a Dodo! Hahaha
Click to expand...

It's pinned in the "Newbie" question section.


----------



## NaturalFork

OTT just feels so right to me. I have not spent much time with TTF ... the horizontal bands obscure the target. I do have a high anchor though ...


----------



## Byudzai

I only tried OTT for the first time this week so I don't have much to offer on that except 1) handslap hurts, and 2) I can't hit anything worth a darn OTT.... yet!

I love TTF with tubes coming around the outsides of the forks. Looped tubes become a two-rail sight that lies right on top of the slingshot as you're looking at it and gives you a very clean sight picture.


----------



## lunasling

For me ttf all the way i tried to get use to otf but dont care for the slaps !

joe.


----------



## chisler

TTF for me, I have tried OTT but seem to be more accurate with TTF, just feels right for me,


----------



## [email protected]

Yes! ive been trying to figure out if I want to learn an OTT shooting technique or TTG?

What does someone recommend when starting off in this hobby? im trying to hunt rabbits with my catapult


----------

